# JD Edging deck



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

whats the story with the Deere Edging deck i hear them advertise on TV.. Is it just a flat side of the deck??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You mean the Edge cutting system


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yes im not mocking them i just was unsure what it was referring to in the commercial... 


is it just a straight edge on the deck? if so how would they bew able to do that with rotary blades??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey toba whats the differences in the edge cutting system and the regular deck you have one.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

All right smarty pants, it is called the edge cutting system!!! It is just like Jody said, no flat side of anything super special!!! Just because it isn't your precious Simplicity......Wow!

How is life today SJ...that bored huh?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *
> 
> How is life today SJ...that bored huh? *



seriously i was not mocking the deeres at all.. i saw ithem mention it on tv and did not see what they were talking about... 


ok so question #2 what about the freedom 42? is that a fancy name for a mulching deck???


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes to the freedom deck. It doesn't have a discharge chute at all. 

I just had to give you a hard time. Probably not the best thing to do with all the new folks around, they might think I am really pissed off! Just funnin ya SJ!!! Welcome new folks!!Bye


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *yes im not mocking them i just was unsure what it was referring to in the commercial...
> 
> 
> is it just a straight edge on the deck? if so how would they bew able to do that with rotary blades?? *


Actually its a new system....there is a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side, and allows up close and personal trimming / edging. 

For some reason or other I am not sure about JD choice in making a deck without a discharge chute. Right now mulching is in but what will be in a few years down the road from now. I could see making a deck thatw ould work both ways as a mulcher or non mulcher, and I wonder just how many folks realize this. I am bound to believe not all grasses or lifestyles of folks cutting grass is suited to mulching. I know for me its probably not, and would really make a crimp in my grass cutting when cutting grasses I normaly only cut every third time or so that I cut my regular grass.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Actually its a new system....there is a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side, and allows up close and personal trimming / edging.
> *



wow.. interesting.. can anyone post a pic? the only pics i saw on line were the freedom deck...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, I stand or sit corrected. I will have to look that one up!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Actually its a new system....there is a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side, and allows up close and personal trimming / edging.
> 
> *


WoW... that has to be one expensive option....Seems like a lot going on to get the motion for the sickle bar.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I better fess up, before it gets too far out of hand.........there is no such animal offered by JD, it was just a figment of my imagination!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Well you low life slug!!!! Here I am surfing the JD site thinking I was missing something. I have the edge deck on my 130 but have seen something on the lawnsite about an attachment you can hook on that will give you a bigger cut, and I thought maybe I misread it and it did edging. At least I am at work and not waisting time at home!!!!! Thanks Chip...ya Bama slug!!! You got me!:quiet:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Well I better fess up, before it gets too far out of hand.........there is no such animal offered by JD, it was just a figment of my imagination! *


Your name wouldn't be Terminator on another forum would it???:lmao:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Your name wouldn't be Terminator on another forum would it???:lmao: *


Heck I am not even close to being in that dudes league! At least I don't think so :dazed: 

We have a for sale rag that comes out here every Thursday and its sold out by noon as its a very hot item. You can place an ad for free and to buy the rag its about $1.25 Anyway we (myself and some friends when I used to work for a living) put an add in for a 12 speed, 6 wheeled, 19 cylinder with overdrive turbocharged diesel engine powered, mag wheels with slicks and wire spoked front wheels etc etc etc......the list just went on and on and on. We actually got quite a few calls inquiring on it, and some folks just never got it. One fellow even stated he used to have an model just about like the one we were selling! Then again maybe he was trying to turn the tables on us.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Well I better fess up, before it gets too far out of hand.........there is no such animal offered by JD, it was just a figment of my imagination! *



Chip, you're the man!!! 

Glad i was not the only one looking all over for some sort of sidecutting mower deck...



good job... you mean bastard... :furious: :furious:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Well I better fess up, before it gets too far out of hand.........there is no such animal offered by JD, it was just a figment of my imagination! *


Maybe you should go for a patent on that figment. Instead of using the sickle bar you could have a small string trimmer head driven of the spindle. Similar to the way they drive the powerflow fan. Cheaper than a gear box that way  

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I gotta hand it to you Chippie...ya spin a convincing yarn....I'll bet your a great storyteller.....Reminds me of one of my uncles when I was a kid..he'd tell us of his adventures over in Europe during WWII.....he'd have this sh!t eating grin on his face when he told it, that you didn't know whether to believe him or not...they were great stories and I still recall a lot of them to this day......ahhhh memories


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Directly from the Deere web site:

"The Edge™ Cutting System 

Keep your edge on yardwork. Tall grass doesn't stand a chance. 
Uniquely shaped deck provides outstanding grass lift for a superior even cut. Welded deck with completely smooth underside prevents grass buildup, leaving a manicured, clipping-free appearance. A rolled outer edge on mower deck gives you superior strength. Industry-exclusive, dual-stage paint process provides extra protection from rust. 


The Edge™ mower decks are available in 38-, 42-, 48-, 54-, and 62-inch cutting widths. All mowers can easily be converted from blowing clippings to mulching or bagging."


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What you mean theres no there is a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually there IS a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side. But until it is completely protected by patent and to avoid unautherized copying by unscrupulous and nefarious foriegn manufacturers, Deere chose not to publicize it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy Joe:lmao: your nose isn't startin' to grow is it....:lying:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Actually there IS a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side. But until it is completely protected by patent and to avoid unautherized copying by unscrupulous and nefarious foriegn manufacturers, Deere chose not to publicize it. *


So Chip was right there is a little right angled gear box driven off the one blade spindles pulley with a micro V belt that turns another gear box that is of the pitman variety (changes round and round to up and down or back and forth motion) that in turn drives a miniature sickle bar cutter mounted on the bottom of the mowers deck on the left side.:lmao:


----------

